
Twitter is Attempting to Purchase Tweetdeck - TNW Twitter - miller_f
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2011/04/18/twitter-reportedly-acquiring-tweetdeck-for-50-million/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29
======
ilazarte
If Twitter is worth 10 billion, then I hope nothing less than the number ___
billion is on the table. Give em hell Tweetdeck.

------
mhunter
This would be defensive move to prevent UberMedia from completing the
acquisition.

------
hammock
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2460459>

